# BSA 1943(?) WWII paratrooper bicycle folding frame



## 2000ITR (May 18, 2021)

Hi all:

Fairly new here...I just picked up an unusual, for me, bicycle frame. The British WWII frame appears to have been green at one point, painted over in black. The crank is incorrect, but the frame itself is in pretty nice shape. The bike folds without binding and looks straight and crack-free, amazing for such an old bicycle. I have no idea if it saw any action.

As you can see from the pics, I need a lot of parts and pieces and my purpose with this post is to see if there are sources out there, apart from eBay,  where parts can be procured. I would like to restore it to period correct...I'm having trouble reading the serial number because of the thick black paint, but there is a number there.

Thanks for any help this community can provide!

Joe


----------



## Mercian (May 19, 2021)

Hi Joe,

Yes, it looks like a nice straight frame, probably 1943, as you've figured.

It looks like the original green paint is intact below the black, and perhaps the transfers are too?

Frames tend to survive better than the rest of the parts, and these days spares are difficult and expensive to source, unless you are lucky enough to find a second parts bike cheap, strip what you need, then sell on the rest (tis is fairly common).

The only dealer of parts on a regular basis is in the UK. I shall let you assess prices (and remember, since you are n the US, factor in transport and importation costs).






						Stuart Bray Motorcycles Limited - Spares for BSA Parabikes
					






					www.stuart-bray-motorcycles.co.uk
				




Otherwise, for my latest bare frame, I am buying in prewar examples of the same parts, where they exist, to get the bike on the road (Dunlop wheels, Brooks saddle, standard BSA crank etc), which are afraction of the price, then replacing them when I get a reasonable opportunity. Otherwise, it could take you a long time before you can use the bike.

Try using the wanted section here.

I wish you the best of luck, it's not an easy task, but it is possible.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fat tire trader (May 19, 2021)

Hi Joe,
Where are you located? I'm in California. I have owned several of these in the past. I currently have 2. Sometimes I buy and sell them. With the amount of parts that you are missing, you will probably have to buy another one to get what you need. But, you have enough there to fake some of it and make it a nice rider.
Chris


----------



## 2000ITR (May 19, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Yes, it looks like a nice straight frame, probably 1943, as you've figured.
> 
> ...



Hi Adrian:

Thank you very much for the insight. I did take a look at Stuart Bray's site, lots of good stuff and yes, the prices are what they are...but if you want them now...as the saying goes, "find another"! Anyway, I do appreciate the suggestion about locating period pieces in order to get the bike in a ridable state, that is something to consider. I'm in no rush though.

Regards, Joe


----------



## 2000ITR (May 19, 2021)

fat tire trader said:


> Hi Joe,
> Where are you located? I'm in California. I have owned several of these in the past. I currently have 2. Sometimes I buy and sell them. With the amount of parts that you are missing, you will probably have to buy another one to get what you need. But, you have enough there to fake some of it and make it a nice rider.
> Chris



Hi Chris:

I am in New York...yes, I think the suggestions about sourcing period, but not the exact pieces, is worth considering in order to get it on the road!

Thanks, Joe


----------



## DaGasMan (May 25, 2021)

This must be the frame that was on CL Long Island. If I come across anything local I'll give you
a heads up. I'm by Patchogue and always looking.


----------



## 2000ITR (May 25, 2021)

Yes, that's correct...the frame was found on CL Long Island. Thanks very much for keeping an eye out for any parts!

Joe


----------



## Sam Hamburger (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello Joe,  When I bought my BSA in the mid seventies the original owner told me that BSA had lots of left over frames.  They added seats, handlebars, chainwheels, cranks and petals.  He said he paid $14.95 in the mid fifties.  My bike looked brand new.  I am on L.I. and if you need some sources leave me a PM.  I check in about twice a month.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi Joe @2000ITR 

How's the restoration going?

I'm currently collating Second Pattern parabike frame numbers. If you'd like to contribute, please could you send me your frame number, starting with R on the rear dropout?

Thanks for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## 2000ITR (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi Adrian:

Good to hear from you and thanks for starting up the registry. Not much progress on the bike, I managed to purchase a set of handlebar grips and an original handlebar wing nut, but that is about it so far. I have done some paint removal, the black paint, to reveal the green underneath.

The serial number is R51144, this is the frame I bought from @HARPO last year...and is currently located in NY.

Regards, Joe


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi Joe, @2000ITR 

Thanks for taking the time to write back; it's appreciated. 

I'll add your details in to the list, and wish you the best of luck with your parts hunt. I've done a few of these now, and know what it's like (-:

I can also tell you (from the Captain Stevens list) that I have a serial number close to this (I used to live in the UK, but now I'm in France), and there's a very close survivor in Texas.







			BSA Airborne Bicycle Survivors – www.captainstevens.com
		


Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

